# Kludge for fetching mail from the mailbox?



## MMacD (Aug 20, 2020)

ForteInc's Agent mail client has excellent features and reliability, but they stopped updating it, so it can no longer talk to any POP server using TLS or the newer flavors of SSL.

But I can use fetchmail to download from the mailservers out in the world onto my server of all work (where does fetchmail put the messages?  The docs imply that they go into /var/mail/*, but I couldn't find them there).  If I can kludge a way to get Agent to pick them up, it will be a very nice solution.   Any suggestions?


----------



## jmos (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm using procmail as mda to get my mails to /var/mail/*; Just add

```
mda '/usr/local/bin/procmail -d %T'
```
to your fetchmailrc.

Edit: You also need a "is 'username' here" in your poll-line…


----------

